# Had a bad crash. Broke my arm and dislocated my shoulder. Super bummed



## StanLSU (Nov 10, 2011)

I fell on my left shoulder and dislocated it, the pain was so severe that I was referred to an ER. After an xray, they noticed that I chipped and fractured my humerus and will likely need surgery. I nearly passed out when the put my arm back in the socket, so they gave me the Michael Jackson drug. Anyone have experience with this? I want to get back out there ASAP. I just got my bike, too. I'm so bummed. I'll post some pics of my bruises...they look awful.


----------



## StanLSU (Nov 10, 2011)

I noticed the injury section, so I posted there as well. Must be the pain meds. Can't figure out how to delete this post.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

StanLSU said:


> I nearly passed out when the put my arm back in the socket, so they gave me the Michael Jackson drug. Anyone have experience with this?


They make your skin change colour but the up-side is that your singing improves dramatically.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Heal up, take it easy, find something else to keep you active for a while, like hiking.


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

Good luck and have patience. Had my first bad crash in a while yesterday, but fortunately I'm mostly OK. Should be ready to go in a few days albeit gently.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Hope you heal up well.


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi Stan. Dont wory... everithing be ok very soon. 
I had spine surgery after crash on snowboarding seven ye







ars ago. Also, i had : three times dislocated booth sholders, i broke right arm two times, too many time i had bad crashes from longboard, bike, skiis, snowbording... and, still ride all this extreme stuff.
I have two child, wife... and im 42 years old.
Best whishes, and great hello from Europe - Montenegro. 
Mickey.

Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

OutdoorMan01 said:


> Hi Stan. Dont wory... everithing be ok very soon.
> I had spine surgery after crash on snowboarding seven ye
> 
> 
> ...


That right hand is free, why isn't there a beer in it? Shame to waste a good hand like that.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Damn, Stan Lee. Sorry to hear. If the bike is an XL I'll ride it for you until you heal up.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

StanLSU said:


> I fell on my left shoulder and dislocated it, the pain was so severe that I was referred to an ER. After an xray, they noticed that I chipped and fractured my humerus and will likely need surgery. I nearly passed out when the put my arm back in the socket, *so they gave me the Michael Jackson drug.* Anyone have experience with this? I want to get back out there ASAP. I just got my bike, too. I'm so bummed. I'll post some pics of my bruises...they look awful.


It could be worse. You could have been given the Bill Cosby drug.


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> It could be worse. You could have been given the Bill Cosby drug.


Could be worse than that...we could have a spiraling health care system.That would be really terrible.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

A little advice from one who knows his Orthopedist so well, I have his cell phone number.

I've broken far more bones than most can associate with.

DO NOT RUSH the healing stages. It's critical to let yourself heal properly before getting back in the saddle.

The last thing that you want to do is further your injury by riding too soon and and exacerbating an existing injury to the permanent, irreparable stage.

When the time comes to start riding, take your time and listen to your injuries. 

They work as a wonderful governer.


----------



## GeoKrpan (Apr 7, 2007)

StanLSU said:


> I fell on my left shoulder and dislocated it, the pain was so severe that I was referred to an ER. After an xray, they noticed that I chipped and fractured my humerus and will likely need surgery. I nearly passed out when the put my arm back in the socket, so they gave me the Michael Jackson drug. Anyone have experience with this? I want to get back out there ASAP. I just got my bike, too. I'm so bummed. I'll post some pics of my bruises...they look awful.


I dislocated my shoulder in a motorcycle crash. Morphine drip in the ambulance. Didn't sleep well for six months. Healed without surgery. The driver's insurance company paid out the maximum liability on the policy with one phone call from my attorney.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 29, 2015)

That sucks, but it honestly sounds like it could have been worse. It is a dangerous sport...crashed pretty good this summer and it took about a month to get over it mentally.

I have been put on that Michael Jackson drug...simply amazing stuff...hard to believe that guy was taking it every night to sleep. Crazy.

And I shouldn't have said, "it could have been worse", dislocating your shoulder and breaking your arm is a big deal...I was talking more in the lines of getting paralyzed...a family friend did that while mountain biking.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I busted my Clavicle a year ago..that really sucked.

As someone else said above...don't rush it and let yourself heal properly. If you re- injure yourself all that will do is restart the healing clock and you'll lose more time!


----------



## StanLSU (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement!

There's a chipped and fractured bone in there...

Looks worse in person


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

StanLSU said:


> Looks worse in person


Yeah, bet you shopped that! ;0)

My wife has given me worse bruises than that, but let's keep my sex life out of this. What I remember of it anyway...


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

Mr Pig said:


> Yeah, bet you shopped that! ;0)
> 
> My wife has given me worse bruises than that, but let's keep my sex life out of this. What I remember of it anyway...


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mr Pig again.

So here is some reputation to the OP. Looks like it hurts. I haven't seen that many colors in a paint store.


----------



## StanLSU (Nov 10, 2011)

It's getting uglier and uglier. Since I can't tear up the trails or play guitar, I'm just hoping for a bad ass bruise. TV is so bad... how the hell does everyone watch this **** so much?!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

StanLSU said:


> TV is so bad... how the hell does everyone watch this **** so much?!


I hear that! I can't actually remember the last time I watched TV, except for the BBC news channel being on while we have diner. In fact no one in the house watches TV. It really is shite!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Boob Tube, Idiot Box...


----------



## filric48 (Sep 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your accident, I experienced one in August I spent nine days in the hospital, 9 broken ribs punctured lungs broken clavicle and they did give me that Michael Jackson drug in the ambulance. I was back on the bike within 2 months it's a hard to keep an old man down.









Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## StanLSU (Nov 10, 2011)

filric48 said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident, I experienced one in August I spent nine days in the hospital, 9 broken ribs punctured lungs broken clavicle and they did give me that Michael Jackson drug in the ambulance. I was back on the bike within 2 months it's a hard to keep an old man down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! Very encouraging!


----------

